# swimming pools after embryo transfer



## Corkrox (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm on the 2ww of first IVF cycle - had ET on MOnday.  I know you're not supposed to have baths after ET but does anyone know if you can have a dip in a swimming pool?    Am heading away for the weekend and wont be doing any strenuous exercise but would love to laze by the size of the pool 

Also - I am assuming having a facial is ok?

Thanks!


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Hi Corkrox,

As far as I know a swimming pool is a big no-no, in case of infection. My salon do facials as long as they know to avoid oils etc that can be dangerous in pregnancy.  Hope this helps!



CS


----------



## Dudette (May 6, 2009)

Hi,

I was informed that swimming was a definite no go I'm afraid.

x


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Corkrox, I read somewhere on this site that swimming pools are really a 'no go' until about 12-16 weeks.  I think some of it is due to infection but also some is due to keeping your belly at a nice even temp.  Not too hot, not too cold.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I was told no swimming on 2ww hun due to infections - sorry!!

have a nice weekend away!!

jenny


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I was also informed that swimming pools should be avoided because of risk of infection....primarily because of the way that they do EC (ie they insert fine needle through wall of vagina, pop the follicles and extract the eggs).....sorry 

As for facials (massages etc), some would be ok but during 2ww you should treat yourself as if you were pg which means certain essential oils should be given a miss......if you're planning on having any beauty treatments then you would need to double check whether the oils being used are ok when pg, if not, then avoid.

Have a nice relaxing break, even if it does mean no dips in the pool, beauty treatments etc.....still be good to get away and chill !

Good luck
Natasha


----------

